# doodle dash



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I was just wondering for those of you that have older dogs if the doodle dash is a puppy thing or something they do all their lives?

and if just a puppy thing when did your dog stop doing it?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all very different and Biscuit hardly ever doodle dashed as a puppy, unless with other dogs. Honey does it on every walk and for practically the whole walk but never indoors. Biscuit will do it more now that we have Honey and always when he's wet. I think they will always be inclinced to do it if they are with other dogs. I love it and hope they never grow out of it....it keeps them fit!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ours are still doing it at 3 years old and our 3 month old joins in with it as well  I love to watch it as long as i am not stood in their way


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is nearly 2 and does it after every bath


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttleys only 5 months but I love the doodle dash it's so amusing so I hope it never goes!!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Our boxers when we were kids used to do it at 10! They were bonkers.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to sound thick but what is a doodle dash????


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's when they literally 'run crazy'! like zooming through the woods, chasing each other in circles, etc! Literally dashing around! x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks  , Honey does that quite a lot! X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller swapped his doodle dash for a doodle doze at about 18 months old. I love seeing them all silly and dashing aimlessly about, having a great time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My 8 year old collie does not join in Kiki's doodle dashes (which include bouncing on and off the top of the sofa at one limit of each circuit during her indoors dash), but still has crazy collie moments, although mostly outside or post being washed or getting very wet... she hitches her tail to the side as she goes! Used to have a GR who used to have her golden moments right up to 11...
So yes, I reckon they will persist, but frequency and intensity might change.
I quite like the idea of a doodle doze!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine still frequently do the doodle dash, as others have said especially when they have come out of the bath.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady does it after every bath too!!! that is so funny that instinctually they want to spin dry!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted does it when we come in, when he's excited, it fact he does it for almost any reason...soft in the head I reckon


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's are mostly reserved for when he is wet now, of course he runs around like mad when out but its not really the dash - although on our new years day walk he did one when he was very excited at finding a little circuit through trees into the river and back to the path! did it at least 6 times in a row.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice reading all the replies and the different times that all the dogs dash. Noodle does hers when we come in from our walks, we walk for an hour so you wouldn't think she had the energy left but we get in the door she goes mad running round for a few minutes then flops down and sleeps, so funny to watch.


----------

